# The New American Center: Why our nation isn't as divided as we think



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> It's the most conventional wisdom in Washington, the unchallenged idea that America is a divided nation, a country ripped into red and blue factions in perpetual conflict. The government shutdown this fall would seem like only the latest evidence of this political civil war. But is the idea of two Americas even true? Not according to a new Esquire-NBC News survey.
> 
> At the center of national sentiment there's no longer a chasm but a common ground where a diverse and growing majority - 51 percent - is bound by a surprising set of shared ideas.
> 
> ...


This was an interesting little quiz. Who knew, I'm conservative.  Although, I think answering the extra questions and indicating that I voted for Romney probably sealed the deal as far as me not being part of the "New American Center." Considering that they mentioned on the news this morning that people in that group think the O's (obama & oprah) are the most trustworthy people in the country, I'm not too upset about not being in that group.

Here's the link to the quiz, if you don't want to hunt through the story for it.
http://www.esquire.com/blogs/politics/center-interactive-quiz


----------

